# Dyars Pasture close to Athens



## MarkandCommit (Jun 12, 2009)

I was wanting to know how good the duck hunting on Dyars pasture has been? Ive just moved up to athens and I was looking for a place to go.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 12, 2009)

This ought to be good.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 12, 2009)

It's on fire..No I mean really. For your first ever post your not to bad. Welcome to the forum. Nice to SEE you.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 13, 2009)

thats the only place i ever go, i kill my limit every time i go (which is about every day) i killed some pintails there last year also!!  the only problem is there isn't alot of people out there to keep the ducks up, but the good part is you don't have a bunch of idiots out there sky busting. good luck and hope to see you out there!!!


----------



## injun joe (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome to the duck forum. You're going to like it here.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 13, 2009)

It sure started early this year!


----------



## browning84 (Jun 13, 2009)

Make sure you get your Teal tags, they load up over there.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 13, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Make sure you get your Teal tags, they load up over there.



yes definately get your teal tags, Mr. GreenJeans is all over the place down there


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 13, 2009)

I still have two tags left for those of you who are intrested..


----------



## browning84 (Jun 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I still have two tags left for those of you who are intrested..



Mine came in last week but they are blue so does that mean I can only shoot kill BWT


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 13, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Mine came in last week but they are blue so does that mean I can only shoot kill BWT


Well those are the special all teal tags..That must be what you applied for..They only give out 125 of those a year. Did they send you a list of the open area's they have set aside for hunting those tags? Would you be willing to sell them? PM sent.


----------



## browning84 (Jun 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well those are the special all teal tags..That must be what you applied for..They only give out 125 of those a year. Did they send you a list of the open area's they have set aside for hunting those tags? Would you be willing to sell them? PM sent.



Actually they did send me a list. PM sent.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got some Cinnamon Teal tags.  Killed a limit of them on Dyar's last year.  Rare birds for Georgia.  I'll post my custom mount of those Cinnamons later.  Ya'll better not make fun my taxidermist either......GeorgiaBoy90210-83 did those Pro Bono and I THINK they look good.


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jun 14, 2009)

How much are the teal tags? I need some I got a 1yr old Lab that has been at school that Im dyin to take!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 14, 2009)

Depends on the type of tag you want and the day you will need it. To many unknows here to quote you a price. Take for example Browning's tag that's a SPECIAL tag  and he has a list. Now something like that for opening weekend Who knows..


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jun 14, 2009)

How do I get some?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Gotta apply through USFWS for the September Teal Season tags.  Probably to late to apply.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 14, 2009)

if you go, make sure you drive through every decoy spread you see


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd rather go to all the private land I have rather than to beat the crowd of people who dont know what their doin.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 14, 2009)

MarkandCommit said:


> I'd rather go to all the private land I have rather than to beat the crowd of people who dont know what their doin.



Well you should enjoy dyers..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 14, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well you should enjoy dyers..



And every other public body of water.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 14, 2009)

the best way at dyars to make EVERYONE mad is to get to the ramp at roughly 330 and get to "their" spot 2 hours before them....i enjoy q-beaming people with a mouth full of bacon and eggs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 15, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> the best way at dyars to make EVERYONE mad is to get to the ramp at roughly 330 and get to "their" spot 2 hours before them....i enjoy q-beaming people with a mouth full of bacon and eggs




EVERYONE, heck i don't ever see anyone when i go to Dyars pasture


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 15, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> EVERYONE, heck i don't ever see anyone when i go to Dyars pasture



Maybe your hunting out of season. Although I would expect you'd still have a little pressure.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 15, 2009)

> EVERYONE, heck i don't ever see anyone when i go to Dyars pasture



Are you on the refuge??   heck, half of the fun, especially late season at dyars, is how many people can we make mad b/c we're in their spot


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 15, 2009)

Dang, I feel old today.

I remember when there was no improved ramp at Dyar's, and you and the other guy there would decide who would go upriver and who down.  Nothing like a few articles in GON and Georgia Outdoors to perk up interest.

If you can believe it, we could set up in the standing timber off the big island below Dyars, and pull in ducks.  Now we would just set up a biscuit stand.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Maybe your hunting out of season. Although I would expect you'd still have a little pressure.



season is there a season in georgia for ducks??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the season only applies to daylight hours. 

Isn't that what the regs say?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 15, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I think the season only applies to daylight hours.
> 
> Isn't that what the regs say?



Nawwww.. Couple years ago they came up with this idea of setting dates..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 16, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Nawwww.. Couple years ago they came up with this idea of setting dates..



is that for all ducks?? does that include them there coot birds, boy i sure hope not i love shooting them coot's, not to mention they eat well too!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is that Drake Matt...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 16, 2009)

beautiful bird gaboy!!


----------

